# SSOTM - Feb 2014 - Discussion



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's where you can talk about nominations, thank people for nominating you or otherwise digitally drool all over the great slingshots from Jan. 2014.

Let's also talk about SSOTM in general.

There was some discontent voiced during the SSOTY voting about the nomination process for SSOTM. I want to hear your ideas for making nominating and voting more fair or more transparent or whatever you think it needs to be.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey NaturalFork: slingshots posted in January, please :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh... Thought that one was. My bad!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks to Individual for the nom! nom nom nom


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

If only Bladesmith posted his slingshot two days ago instead of yesterday so that it could have been nominated for SSOTM January.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

What a surprise; I thought I would check on recent nominations and staring me in the face was a very familiar slingshot! Thanks so much to flicks for his wonderful comments! I am honoured by the consideration. Thanks so much!

Darren

P.S. I sent flicks a personal thank you but his inbox is full. Flicks! Clean up your inbox!!!! :rofl:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Ooops, thanks for the hint Darren  . You should not be too surprised - with such a great work you are always at risk to get nominated.......


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks to rlmlam for the nomination of my crazy laminated Loris PFS but it was made on Feb 1  (at least posted), my plywood one was posted on Jan 31.

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:50851]

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:50927]


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

:yeahthat:
Sorry man, it's super cool but you'll have to nominate it next month.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG.. my slingshot (teak and alum) as nominated anic: thanks Fish.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

e~shot said:


> OMG.. my slingshot (teak and alum) as nominated anic: thanks Fish.


...naturally!!!! :thumbsup:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

OMG all I can say is I'm speechless. I honestly can't believe I got nominated this month three times . This only my third month to ever get nominated . I'm so excited. Thanks for all the love guys. !!!!! Wow


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks Darren and M J for helping me with my nomination (Torsten's "nice little shooter").


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the nomination Carboncopy! The lizards are giddy with pleasure too


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Im flattered! The tallent and skill as well as imagination we see in the creation of some of the slingers around here is amazing. To be tossed into the same croud is humbling. Thanks.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Greavous said:


> Im flattered! The tallent and skill as well as imagination we see in the creation of some of the slingers around here is amazing. To be tossed into the same croud is humbling. Thanks.


Mehaha! She's all mine!!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

M.J said:


> Let's also talk about SSOTM in general.


Mt remark is about the discussion thread. Separating it from the nominating thread disconnects some of the posts and makes this discussion artificial and stuttering. Please keep them united!

All in favor please say "I"!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

My first nomination!
Thanks Beanflip!


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

"I"! I agree, i think it would be an improvement to combine them, although I realize it would be harder on the moderators that run SSOTM.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

We have separate topics to make sure that a nomination doesn't get lost among all the other discussion.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

M.J said:


> My first nomination!
> Thanks Beanflip!


 A deserved nomination. Good luck


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks AnTraxx for the nomination!! Means a bunch coming from such a craftsman,


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Well deserved Mate, i love your Slingshotstyle!


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

bIG THANX to leon 13 for nomination


----------

